# South Florida beachfront



## Violeta (Dec 27, 2017)

Looking for a week in south Florida, 2bdr, waterfront. Starting anytime around 12/28.
Thanks.


----------



## Mlev (Dec 27, 2017)

Please call me 248-543-8627-home,, 248-390-4859-cell; send your ph # on my cell.


----------



## mgandrews (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a 2BR unit at the Cove on Ormond Beach.  North Tower.  Jan 6 or Jan 15 checkin


----------



## K.vbee (Jan 2, 2018)

Violeta said:


> Looking for a week in south Florida, 2bdr, waterfront. Starting anytime around 12/28.
> Thanks.
> 
> I have 2 separate 2BR units
> ...


----------

